# wine soap



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

wow, cooking the alcohol off a bottle of cherry chocolate wine and does the house ever smell good. it tastes like a toosie pop when you first sip it but it ends with the chocolate covered cherry flavor. yum! oh and it should make good soap too! :rofl


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Sounds delicious!


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

I made beer soap with my favorite IPA a couple months ago. I loved it!


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I just told my husband he better be on the lookout for cherry chocolate wine for me. Not to soap but to drink!


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

:crazy :yeahthat


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

Well, of course I had to taste the cherry chocolate wine to make sure it was safe to use for soap making.......... it was really sweet and chocolatey and would be good in an ice cream punch! It will be a big hit in valentines day gift sets. Looking forward to soaping their white wedding wine for weddings. Just remember to cook the alcohol out of the wine before you and any lye. I usually cook my wines a few days ahead and put them in the fridge in qt. Jars. Its going to be a happy happy holiday this year :biggrin


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

Well, seems like this is going to be a disappointing soap season. The chocolate cherry wine soap did not turn out. It all soft and crumbley. Ugh! With only 11 days till the winery show its too late to try again. Dang it!. I had high hopes for this one. Just have to figure out what went wrong and try again!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

What did you do Darlene?


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

:/ well, i am not sure except, i added coco butter and i didnt run it all back thru the lye calculator. :duh so now it is going to be rebatched. then it will be a handmilled soap and more expensive. :biggrin maybe i should have drank it instead of making soap.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yep! I wouldn't dare guess on a recipe, adding this or that without running it through a calculator! Vicki


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

How much did you add? (And what is the total size of your recipe?)


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

Here is the recipe: 6 oz of wine then cook it down to a syrup. Add enough water to make 18 oz. Add 7.75 oz. Lye. 15oz coconut oil,15oz. Olive oil,24oz. Veg. Shortening,1 oz. Liquid glycerin, 1 oz. Essential oils. I add 1oz. Coco butter and for the essential oil I used 5 fold orange. I haven't run this all back thru the calculator so not sure how or what I should even add when I rebatch. But u girls have at it and let me know! Lol


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Darlene, all you need to do when you soap is find one good recipe. Something that works every single time you use it, because changing a simple ingredient like water to wine, or milk to 50% water and 50% wine does not mean you need change out your butters and oil recipe. Going by crazy recipes with vegetable shortening in them, when it's cheaper to just buy the soybean oil that all vegatable shortenings are, plus you don't have to melt it....adding glycerin when saponification already does that for you. It's just a waste of time and money


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

Ya, I know, but I was in a hurry to make this soap and didn't want to make a lagre batch. This isn't my usual recipe. I got this off the internet. The other one came out great but with a different wine. Oh and I didn't add coco butter to the other one. I think it lye shy. But I have some extra time to rebatch so I will but may not add anything. I do like to experiment but shouldn't when in a hurry :biggrin


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

And ANY recipe that you get, you always need to run through a lye calculator, even if someone you think is trustworthy has provided it, because even then, there could be a typo. Random recipes off of the internet, not always such a great idea.


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

Vicki, where do you get soy oil and what's the cost compared to shortening. I am a low budget operation here. I buy shortening at aldi's maybe 4 or 5 at a time. Most of my ingredients come from grocery store or healthfood store. If I have time I do order from mms but most everything I get local. 
Stacey I ran the original thru the calculator and it checked out ok. But I had to experiment and that's what messed up. I will use the original recipe in the future , no problem. The first batch is beautifull.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

All shortening in my area, at wallmart etc...and all vegetable oil sold by walmart etc. is soybean oil. Read the labels. I have seen shortening at Wallmart in San Antonio that was soy and cottonseed. Columbus foods also sells soybean oil but I can't believe it wouldn't be cheaper at a local box store.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

I soap lots of wines and never cooked it down. I freeze mine. I've done this with a variety of of fruit wines and 3-4 grape wines now.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I freeze all of my liquids.


----------

